# Cell Phone Signal Booster/Amplifier



## whchunter (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anyone own one or have any experience with a home cell phone signal amplifier? I'm not talking about a device that plugs into your phone. The ones I'm looking at have a roof antenna, an amplifier and a signal device mounted on your ceiling inside your home. Any techno geeks out there?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 21, 2010)

We put one in our deer camp in Randolph County.  Went from no signal to a full set inside the camphouse.  Walk outside and it fades fast but inside it is money!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2010)

Depends on your cell carrier, location and type of phone.  I've got one at my farm that works great with everything but my iphone.  :-(


----------



## Dub (Jan 2, 2011)

With AT&T coverage I'm left w/o serivce on most areas I hunt locally.

I'll be switching soon back to Verizon.  The coverage is so much better there really is no comparrison, especially now they have the DroidX.  Don't think I'll miss a thing with my iPhone.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 9, 2011)

dub said:


> with at&t coverage i'm left w/o serivce on most areas i hunt locally.
> 
> I'll be switching soon back to verizon.  The coverage is so much better there really is no comparrison, especially now they have the droidx.  Don't think i'll miss a thing with my iphone.



x 2


----------



## m_califf (Feb 9, 2011)

*I can tell you from experience*

You may no longer be researching but for anyone else who might be, I can tell you from experience that they only work if you get a good signal where you put the external antenna and a poor signal where you put the inside booster unit.  Take your cell phone outside where you think you will put the external antenna and check the signal.  If it is not any better than what you get inside, don't bother.  The unit has to pick up a good signal at the external antenna to boost it inside.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 9, 2011)

The one Verison sells also has to be able to get a good GPS signal.  I never could get one good enough to make it work


----------



## mattech (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a network extender for my home, it plugs into the DSL modem and works great, I went from little or no service, to full signal. The only downside is that it will not connect or disconnect while on a call. What this means is you are on the phone while leaveing the house it will drop the call, or if you are on the phone when you arrive home and you drop signal when walking in the door it will drop signal. Also the webpage say the price is $249.00, I was able to easily talk them down to $100.00 shipped to me. this is with Verizon by the way.

http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/accessory?action=gotoFemtocell


----------



## Dusty Roads (Dec 4, 2011)

*Get the AT&T Micro Cell Tower*

The AT&T Micro Cell Tower works perfect on my farm with my iPhone.I have a shop about 200' from the house and I can do all my emails,surf the net for parts,and make all my calls from my shop now.Before I had only 1 bar,now all.AND you can find then on the Ebay $75.No signup service required.
 One does need to hook it up to your DSL and program only the numbers you want to use in it to keep a neighbor/? from using it as a free service.
 It basically is a wireless router.
 Yes,AT&T is still my carrier for about 10 years now...you really can't beat their prices and havin worked alot of rock quarries you do get more coverage than any other cell phone provider...ask any geologist.At least in the southeast.


----------



## mailman6 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you are with at&t they will give you the micro cell tower to plug in your dsl modem. It is normally $200.oo, but you can get it for free, if they balk on giving you one just tell them you are thinking of switching to verizon. Went from one bar at a certain window in the house to 5 bars. Best thing since sliced loaf bread.


----------



## VicNic3 (Jan 1, 2012)

mattech said:


> I have a network extender for my home, it plugs into the DSL modem and works great, I went from little or no service, to full signal. The only downside is that it will not connect or disconnect while on a call. What this means is you are on the phone while leaveing the house it will drop the call, or if you are on the phone when you arrive home and you drop signal when walking in the door it will drop signal. Also the webpage say the price is $249.00, I was able to easily talk them down to $100.00 shipped to me. this is with Verizon by the way.
> 
> http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/accessory?action=gotoFemtocell



I have one as well.Went from no signal or 1 bar to 5 bars now.Gave $89.00 shipped from ebay new in box.Bought from here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VERIZON-WIRELESS-SAMSUNG-NETWORK-EXTENDER-SCS-26UC4-/190612369418?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item2c6161f00a


----------



## JBird227 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have one made by Wilson electronics and it works great. High speed internet isn't available where I live so the Verizon booster wouldn't work for me. I had problems even trying to send a text, after I got the booster I can now talk on the phone no problem. Booster gave me 2 bars when I had zero before. I have to stay within 10 feet of the antenna.  The weaker your signal outside the closer you must be to the antenna inside for service. I started with the cheapest model to see if it would even work, after the results I upgraded to the strongest outside antenna I could get. Soon will upgrade the indoor antenna.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 9, 2012)

I just ordered one from Wilson Electronics....It is a combo unit
that you can use in your home on AC power or use a DC plug 
for car/truck....

Boosts any carrier, and uses small antenna that you mount on a
window with an amplifier placed close by....

I'll let you know how it works....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 15, 2012)

JBird227 said:


> I have one made by Wilson electronics and it works great. High speed internet isn't available where I live so the Verizon booster wouldn't work for me. I had problems even trying to send a text, after I got the booster I can now talk on the phone no problem. Booster gave me 2 bars when I had zero before. I have to stay within 10 feet of the antenna.  The weaker your signal outside the closer you must be to the antenna inside for service. I started with the cheapest model to see if it would even work, after the results I upgraded to the strongest outside antenna I could get. Soon will upgrade the indoor antenna.



I just recd mine...It will work inside the house and also
has a  power plug for your car/truck with a magnet
antenna....
Have verizon but "marginal" service inside, but now have
good service in the room where the the signal booster is...
It uses a stick on antenna for the window for the room you
are in...
Have not tried in the vehicle yet, but I think it will work the
same....Worth the $200.00 I spent....


----------



## Washington95 (Jan 16, 2012)

I live away from DSL (or whatever the fast internet line is called) and in order to get ANY degree of fast service I had to go either to the satellite (Hughes Net, etc) or an aircard.  I got the Verizon aircard, but only have 3G network here; 4G won't work.  When I heard about the amplifier it really sounded good.  Then a Verizon guy told me it only worked with the high speed internet, not the aircard or the regular phone line.  Stuck again I guess, but the aircard is much faster.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 16, 2012)

The wilson Home/mobile amplifier I bought boosts all cell phone
signals and works for all cell carriers....It is not specifically
for Verizon, and works for my wifes Sprint phone too....
It is not a magic bullet that turns your house into a cell tower, but
I can consistently get 1-2 bars more when in the room where 
the amplifier is located....1 bar more in the room next to my office,
so it is a short range amplifier...
Without the amplifier, I would drop calls when on my cell phone
in my office, but now I can talk all day with clear reception and
so far no dropped calls....


----------



## whchunter (Jan 21, 2012)

*Verizon amp*

Well I bought the Verizon Booster/Amp from Verizon. I paid about $200 and upon hooking it up found that it has to be hooked to ethernet. I only had one jack on the back of my router so I then had to buy a $29 dollar splitter along with a 7 foot Cat 5 splice cord ($10) to run between my router and the splitter. Upon hooking up I still had connection problems, first on my computer and then on my Verizon Booster. The bottom line is I could not get both to work correctly at the same time. I also found that unless I used the external antenna, all of the signal bars of the Verizon Booster would not light up (connect). I never did see a drastic improvement. I finally returned all of the equipment. Way too much trouble for a small amount of improvement. Also both the Verizon Booster and the splitter require additional electrical jacks requiring user to have additional outlets and surge suspressors.
I guess I'll just have to live with a half a system.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 9, 2012)

Look at the Wilson Home/Mobile amplifier....
Before installing it in my home office, I would have -105 to-110db
status (signal strength) on my Blackberry phone....After installing
the Wilson device I typically have -95-97db signal....
Full bars and strongest signal I get in good cell area is -80 db
signal strength...
No dropped calls so far, and my battery is lasting longer as I am
not searching for a signal !!!!
1-2 additional bars....
Have not tried it in my truck but I am sure it will improve signal
at hunt camp too.....
About $200.00.....Well worth it where i live....


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 10, 2012)

mattech said:


> I have a network extender for my home, it plugs into the DSL modem and works great, I went from little or no service, to full signal. The only downside is that it will not connect or disconnect while on a call. What this means is you are on the phone while leaveing the house it will drop the call, or if you are on the phone when you arrive home and you drop signal when walking in the door it will drop signal. Also the webpage say the price is $249.00, I was able to easily talk them down to $100.00 shipped to me. this is with Verizon by the way.
> 
> http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/accessory?action=gotoFemtocell





I did the same thing about 3 weeks ago. Changed me world with my cell phone . Was well worth the money. Scott


----------



## JBird227 (Feb 10, 2012)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I just recd mine...It will work inside the house and also
> has a  power plug for your car/truck with a magnet
> antenna....
> Have verizon but "marginal" service inside, but now have
> ...



I don't have the mobile version, mine is the desktop kit and I upgraded to the strongest outside antenna. It was well worth the money to me, but check there website they have many options. And they have great customer service. I had a lightning strike and they replaced it for free.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 10, 2012)

JBird227 said:


> I don't have the mobile version, mine is the desktop kit and I upgraded to the strongest outside antenna. It was well worth the money to me, but check there website they have many options. And they have great customer service. I had a lightning strike and they replaced it for free.



I did get the optional antenna for mine....
Going to the woods this weekend and plan to do a field
test in my truck....If it works 1/2 as good in the woods
as it does at home I am a happy camper !!!


----------

